# Two singles or a return?



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

I have always bought return tickets when crossing the channel. I am never quite sure when I will return so am happy to pay a small sum (typically £10 with SeaFrance, RIP) when I eventually turn up to the ferry.

But would it be better just to book my return ticket online a week or so before want to travel home?

I always had the impression that this might be more expensive for some reason (just like some rail single fares are the same as a return).

What do you do or what advice would you give?

David


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We always book a single out, online and about a week before we leave..
Then on way back we find a free wifi spot ie McDonalds etc and do the same. Usually between a week and 3 days before.. I did get caught out once as left it until the day before we wanted to come back and the prices were higher than earlier in the week..


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats how we do do it as well, as we like to be flexible with when we return.
Gary


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Slightly different but indicative of the market:

Return train fare Brighton - Newcastle - £260.00 Time 5hrs
Singles - £107 each way Time 5hrs
Flying - £235 return 1hr 10 mins plus book-in time of 30 mins each way, plus 20 min drive to Gatwick


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, just checked Dieppe to Newhaven single at £75 and return at £154....??

So as my return is a little undecided it's one way booking.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

But do the fares go up nearer the departure date, like the low-cost airline model?

If so. what is the optimum period prior to one's return that one should book?

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> But do the fares go up nearer the departure date, like the low-cost airline model?
> 
> If so. what is the optimum period prior to one's return that one should book?
> 
> Geoff


Dont think so unless you leave it to the day your going.

I usually book ours two or three days before we are coming back and just take the cheapest which from Calais is usually around £35 - £40

Came back from Cherbourg this year on the Normandy Express which was superb but £180.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Yes, just checked Dieppe to Newhaven single at £75 and return at £154....??
> 
> So as my return is a little undecided it's one way booking.
> 
> Ray.


Book by phone and it's 20% off.

.........if you fall in the following categories,



> senior over 60
> youth under 25
> student under 27
> disabled person
> ...


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Single or return*

We always travel Norfolk Lines to Dunkirk.
As we live 60 mins. from dover go on the cheapest out and book the cheapest back.
Few weeks ago that was £33 out 8 am and £33 back 4am.
Wanted to come back a day early.
Arrived at the port and for the first time got told you have to Pay!
Seems that even though we were willing to travel later and catch the 4AM all be it a day early we were charged £44 extra and told we were luck as that was not the full fare.
Checked the web site 24 hours before and the £33 fare had gone up to £44 but when i pointed this out I was told Thats on line.
Either way we were going to get lifted by 150% over the cheapest fare which ever way were went. Still cheap though at £77.
I have been going back and forward for 25 years and this is the first time i have been charged even during summer? Hard times all round i fear.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > But do the fares go up nearer the departure date, like the low-cost airline model?
> ...


Barry, thanks.

Just checked DFDS (ex-Norfolk) for >2.4 ht MH

Dunkirk-Dover early March 0600 sailing Euro 29

Dover-Dunkirk early April night ferry Euro 44.

Not bad for those of us who can sleep 'at home' somewhere close to the port?

Geoff


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Ferry return port arrival*

Barry my advice is turn up and try your luck. 
Its not the most nice area around the dunkirk ferry port so either park up in front of the ferry terminal or ask to go through and see if you get charged. either way you can pay or stay. Not many ferries and unlike Calais very quirt at night time.
Oh
When checking any ferry price always!!!!!! remove cookies from your computer before rechecking. PO are the worse but even Norfolk lines look like they are now doing it. That way looks like a fresh client each log on.


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

I notice that P&O have taken full advantage of the SeaFrance situation. Even a single outward fare is the same as a return fare was a few weeks ago. Suppose can't really blame them but does not bode well for the future if SeaFrance do not reappear.

In fact, for the next few weeks, the same price as Eurotunnel which seems a bit mad!


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Ferry return port arrival*



Curtisden said:


> Barry my advice is turn up and try your luck.
> Its not the most nice area around the dunkirk ferry port so either park up in front of the ferry terminal or ask to go through and see if you get charged. either way you can pay or stay. Not many ferries and unlike Calais very quirt at night time.
> Oh
> When checking any ferry price always!!!!!! remove cookies from your computer before rechecking. PO are the worse but even Norfolk lines look like they are now doing it. That way looks like a fresh client each log on.


sorry for sounding thick & stupid but what are cookies and how do I remove them, many thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Ferry return port arrival*



lucy2 said:


> sorry for sounding thick & stupid but what are cookies and how do I remove them, many thanks


What's thick and stupid about not knowing something? :roll:

I reckon it's thick and stupid to think you are thick and stupid because you don't know something! _(Note to self. Must stop watching Sir Humphrey! :lol: :lol: )_

On the command bar at the top, go to Tools > > > Internet Options > > > Browsing History > Delete > > > then untick all the boxes except the one labelled "Cookies" and hit the "Go" button.

This assumes you are using Internet Explorer. Please say if you are not, and someone else will advise - same principle but different route.

Dave


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Not sure if we should assume that Dave is being "thick or stupid" because he has only answered half of Lucy2's questions....  

I'm pretty sure it was just an oversight.

What's a cookie? Find out here.

Regards,
John (no such thing as a daft question)


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Ferry return port arrival*



Zebedee said:


> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry for sounding thick & stupid but what are cookies and how do I remove them, many thanks
> ...


 many thanks for your quick reply, have just done what you suggested.

I have heard before that ferry companies ie P & O can track that you had visited earlier.

In fact i have checked prices for crossings , then gone back on line a day or so later & the price has gone up, when i rang to enquire why they said it was because it was nearer the sailing date which I didnt believe, and told them they were robbing bas****s.


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's a strange thing. A day return is cheaper than a single ON THE SAME DAY! Duh! Guess what I am going to do!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

To be fair we never even consider the fare 

book one way and come back when we've had enough but fit it in with the dog and his passport checks

happy to travel at any time and never found it a problem

book on the ferry, the cheapest price and quite happy to stay for a few hrs and have a dose or a read

Aldra


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

We were badly treated by Norfolk Line when we wanted to return 2 days early as my wife was quite ill and wanted to go home and to her doctor. They insisted on ignoring the ticket we held and wanted the most expensive single fare. Fortunately we had booked with the Caravan Club so I rang them and they sorted the b****s. Return phone call saying can we get there for the next boat? The fact that these reports are for DFDS shows the same attitude exists?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

DavidDredge said:


> Here's a strange thing. A day return is cheaper than a single ON THE SAME DAY! Duh! Guess what I am going to do!


Watch out - one of the T&C's you have to agree to says that you WILL use BOTH crossings that day or they reserve the right to charge you the one way fare.

In fact ANY one way fare they choose.

Whether or not they actually do is another matter, but they have the right to.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

no one has memntionedthe tunnel, any reason for this. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Quote: "Watch out - one of the T&C's you have to agree to says that you WILL use BOTH crossings that day or they reserve the right to charge you the one way fare."

You are right! This could be a risky strategy

Cabby: the tunnel has always been dearer than the ferry (up to now). Unless you use Tesco vouchers. For me, being right next to Dover, it also means going the wrong way (to Ashford)

Heres hoping SeaFrance gets sorted. And we get to keep our 10% discount!

David


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Slightly off the original posters question. Am I correct that it is only possible to book a return with Tesco vouchers. If so does anyone know if I can book a different type of vehicle as a return. ( MH out and car return)?


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

leseduts said:


> Slightly off the original posters question. Am I correct that it is only possible to book a return with Tesco vouchers. If so does anyone know if I can book a different type of vehicle as a return. ( MH out and car return)?


When you use Tesco vouchers you have to phone to book so why not phone and ask them?

Denise


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

leseduts said:


> Slightly off the original posters question. Am I correct that it is only possible to book a return with Tesco vouchers. If so does anyone know if I can book a different type of vehicle as a return. ( MH out and car return)?


No, leseduts, we've booked single through Tesco, booking our return crossing when we're away. Tho we haven't used Tesco for the return crossing.

If I remember rightly you have to phone them when you get their documentation, which you couldn't do if away from home.


----------

